# Lake Logan



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Bought a new kayak last year and just getting a chance to really test it out this year. I hit Lake Logan for the first time. Water temperature ranged from 59-62 and I thought for sure crappie would have been up on the banks. I only caught one small crappie all morning. I marked some deep but no takers. I guess it is going to take some time to learn all the lakes from the yak. I am in am Pickerington so will likely try Buckeye or Hoover next. It was still great to get out on a beautiful day. Anyone else that kayak fishes have a recommendation on best lakes for kayak fishing?


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Bluegillin' said:


> Bought a new kayak last year and just getting a chance to really test it out this year. I hit Lake Logan for the first time. Water temperature ranged from 59-62 and I thought for sure crappie would have been up on the banks. I only caught one small crappie all morning. I marked some deep but no takers. I guess it is going to take some time to learn all the lakes from the yak. I am in am Pickerington so will likely try Buckeye or Hoover next. It was still great to get out on a beautiful day. Anyone else that kayak fishes have a recommendation on best lakes for kayak fishing?


Try Cowan. This and next week.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bluegillin' said:


> Bought a new kayak last year and just getting a chance to really test it out this year. I hit Lake Logan for the first time. Water temperature ranged from 59-62 and I thought for sure crappie would have been up on the banks. I only caught one small crappie all morning. I marked some deep but no takers. I guess it is going to take some time to learn all the lakes from the yak. I am in am Pickerington so will likely try Buckeye or Hoover next. It was still great to get out on a beautiful day. Anyone else that kayak fishes have a recommendation on best lakes for kayak fishing?


Hoover's a fun one with kayaks and buckeye. Alum as well. But go to be even more careful on buckeye an alum as the pleasure boaters get going.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Buckeye is really good right now. The crappies are just starting to move shallow towards the shorelines.


----------

